# New member approval



## nissan11 (Aug 23, 2019)

My brother says he registed several days ago but is still waiting on admin approval. Does it usually take this long to approve new guys and how is it determined whether to let someone join or not?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 23, 2019)

It's automatic


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 23, 2019)

he did not give the proper handy so he must wait..he must wait


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Aug 23, 2019)

needs to send nudes to Jen for approval.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 23, 2019)

IDK what hes talking about


----------



## mugzy (Aug 23, 2019)

He must not have verified his email address. We do not approve accounts.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 24, 2019)

Wait...... how come I had to do the truffle shuffle??


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 24, 2019)

Too small was his PP...?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 24, 2019)

Seeker said:


> needs to send nudes to Jen for approval.



She laughed at my nudes and told me to NEVER send them to her again.


----------

